# Lambert Street Dig



## RelicRaker (Feb 14, 2018)

Today's finds from a new spot.



Foreground: Osgood's India Cholagogue, New York.
Left Rear: slick
Center Rear: Husband's Calcined Magnesia, Philada
Right Rear: Burnett's, Boston.



Bail stopper.
Left: Harry Doerle, 21st & Morris (soda maker)
Right: K. Hutter, Patent Feb 7, 1893.




A small early ABM med with Illinois base mark. 1915–1929 (?)


----------



## logueb (Feb 15, 2018)

Great finds.  The ABM does appear to be an Illinois base mark.  The "I" in a diamond was their mark before the 1929 merger with Owens.  These are usually heavy for their size and held very little contents .  Enjoying the posts from your digs.  Buster


----------



## RelicRaker (Feb 16, 2018)

logueb said:


> Great finds.... Enjoying the posts from your digs.  Buster


Thanks! Am turning up a good mix of late 19th and early 20th century stuff. And yes, yr description of that ABM is on target


----------



## RelicRaker (Feb 16, 2018)

Another find from the site is this doll... late 1800s (?)


----------



## RelicRaker (Feb 17, 2018)

Returned to the Lambert site again today and dug this bone toothbrush.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 17, 2018)

I think the last "med" is actually an extract bottle.


----------



## RelicRaker (Feb 17, 2018)

Spirit Bear said:


> I think the last "med" is actually an extract bottle.


Yr probably right. Wish it had some embossing.


----------



## RelicRaker (Feb 19, 2018)

Today's finds from the site...


----------



## saratogadriver (Feb 20, 2018)

I don't know where you and your dig are located but I would have said that is a classic mid-western style ink bottle.   Nice dug item.

Jim G




RelicRaker said:


> Today's finds from the site...
> View attachment 181631


----------



## RelicRaker (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm in Philly. But yes, it's unlike the inks I usually turn up.


----------



## RelicRaker (Feb 20, 2018)

Returned to the site—unfortunately no complete bottles. Did find this tho...


----------



## stc1993 (Feb 21, 2018)

We have a turn of the century dump site in my city.  They built a veterans park & amphitheater there a few yrs back. I got 2 wash tubs full of old bottles.  I think some were good finds.  I found an old Buffalo Rock soda bottle identical to the old 6 oz cocacola bottles.  A lot of old snuff bottles.


----------



## RelicRaker (Feb 21, 2018)

stc1993 said:


> We have a turn of the century dump site in my city.  They built a veterans park & amphitheater there a few yrs back. I got 2 wash tubs full of old bottles.  I think some were good finds.  I found an old Buffalo Rock soda bottle identical to the old 6 oz cocacola bottles.  A lot of old snuff bottles.



That's a good haul! I rarely get a whole lot from one site. I think the most was about 30 bottles, all 1875–85. I believe that site had been a dump, back in the day.


----------



## stc1993 (Feb 21, 2018)

That's what this place is.  It was the old city dump. It was still in use when I moved here 45 yrs ago.  The closer to town the better the finds.  It's right at a mile long.


----------



## RelicRaker (Feb 27, 2018)

Today's only find...


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 28, 2018)

Cool doll.  I keep all the doll parts I find (even broken parts) and put them in canning jars.  They sell like hotcakes around Halloween!


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Mar 1, 2018)

RelicRaker, love all your posts. You sure dig some cool glass and artifacts. Reminds me of me back in the 70s and 80s.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 1, 2018)

saratogadriver said:


> I don't know where you and your dig are located but I would have said that is a classic mid-western style ink bottle.   Nice dug item.
> 
> Jim G


Did they make burst lip inks in the US?  Assuming I'm correct and it's not just badly chipped.  I was thinking it was a British ink but I don't remember seeing one in a cone shape before.


----------



## Bottlehog (Mar 2, 2018)

That burst top is more typical of circa 1890-1910 British inks


----------



## RelicRaker (Mar 3, 2018)

GLASSHOPPER55 said:


> RelicRaker, love all your posts. You sure dig some cool glass and artifacts. Reminds me of me back in the 70s and 80s.


Thank you!


----------



## RelicRaker (Mar 3, 2018)

Bottlehog said:


> That burst top is more typical of circa 1890-1910 British inks


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Bass Assassin (Mar 7, 2018)

RelicRaker, excellent post, those dolls are cool. Keep slinging dirt


----------



## RelicRaker (Mar 7, 2018)

Bass Assassin said:


> RelicRaker, excellent post, those dolls are cool. Keep slinging dirt



Thanks. I hope to get in a few more visits to the site before they haul away the pile.


----------



## RelicRaker (Mar 9, 2018)

Found a couple of marbles at the site today... one clay.


----------



## RelicRaker (Mar 11, 2018)

Well the Lambert site is done. The earth pile has been hauled away. Did a final walk-thru today, but found nothing new. Glad I was able to salvage what I did. On to the next!


----------

